# typical bike shop cost to replace a spoke?



## AJ88V

Yeah, sounds stupid, but this is the first spoke I have ever broken in 40 years of riding. (lucky me!)

700c wheel, Araya rim, stainless round spokes, Shimano 105 small flange hub on my classic Cilo. I'd have no trouble doing this myself if I had the spoke, but I don't and it may not be worth buying a pack if shop charges are reasonable.

Thanks!


----------



## tednugent

doesn't cost much nor it takes much time. 

then again, mine have been free (on the MTB wheel my LBS built up).


----------



## Jay Strongbow

AJ88V said:


> Yeah, sounds stupid, but this is the first spoke I have ever broken in 40 years of riding. (lucky me!)
> 
> 700c wheel, Araya rim, stainless round spokes, Shimano 105 small flange hub on my classic Cilo. I'd have no trouble doing this myself if I had the spoke, but I don't and it may not be worth buying a pack if shop charges are reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't you have a phone? I'm guessing the bike shop would be a good place to ask.


----------



## PlatyPius

Spokes are usually $1.00 - $2.00 each. Any shop will sell individual spokes. Labor to replace a spoke is $10 - $20 depending on your location.


----------



## Mike T.

Buy one spoke (take old one and its broken piece so as to get right length) buy a spoke wrench plus (if on rear drive side) a chain whip and cassette or freewheel removal tool and read up on "single spoke replacement" on my site and you're good to go.


----------



## FreeRojo

Mike T. said:


> Buy one spoke (take old one and its broken piece so as to get right length) buy a spoke wrench plus (if on rear drive side) a chain whip and cassette or freewheel removal tool and read up on "single spoke replacement" on my site and you're good to go.


Just want to say thank you to Mike T for all the time and advice he gives here on these boards, especially wheels!


----------



## AJ88V

Thanks, guys. I wasn't sure if they'd sell one spoke. Just wanted to check before stupidly forking over $25 when I need a $2 part.

FWIW, I do all my own mechanical work and used to work as a motorcycle mechanic. It is rare that I trust anybody to touch my machines, usually only when the cost of the special purpose tool exceeds the cost of the repair and it is something I will be unlikely to do again.

Mike T, I've read your website before. Great work.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike T.

AJ88V said:


> Thanks, guys. I wasn't sure if they'd sell one spoke. Just wanted to check before stupidly forking over $25 when I need a $2 part.
> 
> FWIW, I do all my own mechanical work and used to work as a motorcycle mechanic. It is rare that I trust anybody to touch my machines, usually only when the cost of the special purpose tool exceeds the cost of the repair and it is something I will be unlikely to do again.
> 
> Mike T, I've read your website before. Great work.
> 
> Thanks again.


When you're talking normal spokes like DT, Sapim and Wheelsmith, they are usually sold at the LBS (or even online) in ones. Many times, with proprietary spokes, (the ones specially made for certain wheelsets) they can only be bought in quantities even though only one may be needed. And they are *never* $1 each like normal spokes either!

This is why many of us are so down on wheels with proprietary parts (rims & spokes).

Thanks for the kind words about my site. Thanks like yours makes it all worthwhile.


----------

